# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  تنظيم ساعت خواب

## ميلاد دلشاد

سلام دوستان عزيز 
دوستان من يه برنامه ريختم كه كه روزاي مدرسه كه ميرم بايد توش 7 ساعت مطالعه كنم
ولي مشكلي كه هست اين خوابم نميزاره كه به يرنامم و ساعت مطالعم برسم
ساعت هاي خوابم هم اينطوره كه : از يك شب (همون صبح) ميخوابم تا ساعت هفت صبح و بعد مدرسه هم همين كه نهار خوردم تا يك ساعت و نيم تا دو ساعت نخوابم نميتونم اصن سر پا وايسم
راستش اين خواب ظهر شده يك عادت و بدبختي واسم البته شنيدم ميگن تا يك ساعتش خوبه
ولي از دوستام كه ميپرسم ميگن ما ساعت 10 ميخوابيم و ساعت شيش صبح پا ميشيم و بعد از ظهر هم نميخوابيم و اگه خسته بوديم يك ساعت ميخوابيم 

دوستان راه حلي اگه به نظرتون ميرسه واسه اين مسئله بيان كنين
با تشكر

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

منم همچین مشکلی دارم البته الان ک مدرسه میرم ب خواب ظهر نیاز دارم و اگه نخوابم واقعن نمیکشم! تو بهترین حالتم 5 ساعت میتونم بخونم فقط! 

Sent from my HUAWEI G750-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Catman

> سلام دوستان عزيز 
> دوستان من يه برنامه ريختم كه كه روزاي مدرسه كه ميرم بايد توش 7 ساعت مطالعه كنم
> ولي مشكلي كه هست اين خوابم نميزاره كه به يرنامم و ساعت مطالعم برسم
> ساعت هاي خوابم هم اينطوره كه : از يك شب (همون صبح) ميخوابم تا ساعت هفت صبح و بعد مدرسه هم همين كه نهار خوردم تا يك ساعت و نيم تا دو ساعت نخوابم نميتونم اصن سر پا وايسم
> راستش اين خواب ظهر شده يك عادت و بدبختي واسم البته شنيدم ميگن تا يك ساعتش خوبه
> ولي از دوستام كه ميپرسم ميگن ما ساعت 10 ميخوابيم و ساعت شيش صبح پا ميشيم و بعد از ظهر هم نميخوابيم و اگه خسته بوديم يك ساعت ميخوابيم 
> 
> دوستان راه حلي اگه به نظرتون ميرسه واسه اين مسئله بيان كنين
> با تشكر



سلام
احتمالا فعالیتتون توی مدرسه به نحوی هست که خسته میشین(مغزی یا جسمی) . بعد هرتایم درسی برین حیاط و یکم قدم بزنین و اکسیژن بگیرین تا مغزتون درطی چند ساعت مدرسه خسته نشه.اگر مسافت خونه تا مدرسه زیاد هست سعی کنین بخشیش رو با ماشین برین یا اگر پیاده میرین سرعتتون خیلی زیاد یا خیلی کم نباشه که بدنتون خسته شه و اسید لاکتیک ترشح کنه.نهار هم سعی کنین درحد یک ساندویچ بخورین چون خوردن نهارخودش باعث خواب الودگی میشه چه رسد به زیاد خوردنش درعوض از صبح تا زمان نهار میوه زیاد بخورین و اب کافی به بدنتون برسونین.یک ساعت بعد نهار هم قهوه یا چای بخورین تا کافئین بدنتون تامین شه .

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

> سلام
> احتمالا فعالیتتون توی مدرسه به نحوی هست که خسته میشین(مغزی یا جسمی) . بعد هرتایم درسی برین حیاط و یکم قدم بزنین و اکسیژن بگیرین تا مغزتون درطی چند ساعت مدرسه خسته نشه.اگر مسافت خونه تا مدرسه زیاد هست سعی کنین بخشیش رو با ماشین برین یا اگر پیاده میرین سرعتتون خیلی زیاد یا خیلی کم نباشه که بدنتون خسته شه و اسید لاکتیک ترشح کنه.نهار هم سعی کنین درحد یک ساندویچ بخورین چون خوردن نهارخودش باعث خواب الودگی میشه چه رسد به زیاد خوردنش درعوض از صبح تا زمان نهار میوه زیاد بخورین و اب کافی به بدنتون برسونین.یک ساعت بعد نهار هم قهوه یا چای بخورین تا کافئین بدنتون تامین شه .


مرسي
فاصله خونه تا مدرسه كه زياد نيست و فعاليتم سر كلاس هم متوسطه ..يعني تو مدرسه خسته نميشم ولي بعضي از زنگا خوابم ميگيره سر كلاس نميدونم چرا اصن ولي بقيه تايم مدرسه خوبم 
ولي اين بعد از ظهر رو نميتونم هيچ جوري بيدار بمونم

----------


## magicboy

قبل خواب با موبایل ور نرو
وقتی بیدار میشی هم روزتو با موبایل شروع نکن!

----------


## K0nkurii1111

شما سعی کن ساعت یازده شب بخوابی که خوابت کافی بشه و بعد اومدن از مدرسه نیم ساعت بخوابی که مغزت استراحت کنه

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

up......

----------


## hldvlpln

روزش خسته کننده مثل دویدن به مدت زمان یک ساعت میتونه خیلی مفید باشه .

----------


## نیلوشی

داداشم شما شب خیلی دیر می خوابی. هیچی خواب شب نمی شه . سن شما به خواب خوب احتیاج داره. سعی کن بعذ از ظهر نخوابی یا یه چرت خیلی کوتاه ، عوضش شب زود تر بخواب . اگه خواب شبت کم باشه کم کم راندمان درس خوندنت میاد پایین.

----------


## khaan

کسی 10 ساعت بخوایه هیچوقت موفق نمیشه. خواب باید همون 7 ساعت بشه. چه خبره 10 ساعت خواب ؟؟؟

----------


## hldvlpln

> کسی 10 ساعت بخوایه هیچوقت موفق نمیشه. خواب باید همون 7 ساعت بشه. چه خبره 10 ساعت خواب ؟؟؟


ایشون هم نگفته 10 ساعت خواب گفته ساعت 10 شب بخوابه.

فرستاده شده از CHM-U01ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## M ojtaba M

ســــلام دوستان میخوام راز بیدار شدن صبح زودم رو به شما بگم که چند روزی هست که پیداش کردم )...شاید پستم جواب به سوال استارتر تاپیک نباشه (عذر میخوام) ولی دیدم تاپیک اومده بالا گفتم فرصت خوبیه شاید بدرد بعضی از دوستان گلم که میخوان صبح زود بیدار بشن باشه...دوستان برای بیدار شدن صبح زود اول باید یه چیزی رو دوست داشته باشین یعنی یه چیزی رو دوست داشته باشید تا براش بیدار بشید(حالا اون چیز هر چی باشه . مهم اینکه بیدارتون کنه)...من خودم رو بگم.خیـــــلی طلوع خورشید رو دوست دارم و همیشه قبل طلوع خورشید دوست دارم که بیدار بشم+اینکه دوست دارم صبح زود قرآن بخونم... دوستان صبح قرآن بخونید واقعا قرآن خوندن صبح زود یه حس و حال دیگه ای داره..پر از انرژی مثبت میشید...خودم صبح که بیدار میشم نزدیکای خونمون یه کوهی هستش که هر روز قبل طلوع خورشید میرم اونجا و طلوع زیبای خورشید رو میبینم و همونجا یه صفحه قرآن میخونم بعد میام خونه پر انرژی درس میخونم...این رو از ته دل میگم قرآن و نماز معجزه میکنن...دوستای گلم حتما تا روز کنکور یه برنامه ختم قرآنی برای خودتون درست کنید و صبح زود که اینشالله بیدار میشید بخونید...اگه روزی 2 صفحه قرآن بخونید تا روز کنکور انشاالله قرآن رو ختم میکنید...و اونوقت انرژی مثبت معنا پیدا میکنه...امیدوارم براتون مفید باشه(بخصوص فارق التحصیلای عزیز که مدرسه نمیرن)...به امید موفقیتمون در کنکور 95 ...

----------


## optician

بذار حساب کنم
ساعت 7 میری مدرسه ، دیگه فوقش ساعت دو و نیم برمیگردی خونه یه ساعت و نیم استراحت میشه ساعت چهار ... ساعت 4 تا 1 شب ، 9 ساعت میشه، از این 9 ساعت 2 ساعت هم بگیریم استراحت و شام و غیره 7 ساعت میمونه

مگر اینکه بخوای کیمیا ببینی ، آقا و خانم سنگی رو ببینی ، شبکه یک اخیرا بعد از ظهرا تکرار سریال آمین نشون میده ، شبکه خبر هم مثل همیشه ، شبکه شما در حال آشپزی :Yahoo (20):  خوب معلومه اینجوری 7 ساعت نمیشه درس خوند
موبایل رو هم یکم کمش کن فقط در حد تماس تلفنی ، 20 درصد درس رو بخون ، 80 درصد تستشو بزن ... چه میدونم البته یه کار دیگه هم میشه کرد

مثلا معلم صبح درس سینتیک رو میده ، آزمون هم سینتیک میاد ... اومدی خونه تست اون قسمتی که معلم درس داده بزن اینجوری همپوشانی میشه کرد ... من که همینکارو میکردم بعد با هفته ای بوق ساعت درس خوندن تراز 6000 میاوردم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  

یه کار دیگه هم میشه کرد این یکی خیلی خاصه!!! من کلاس فیزیک و شیمی میرفتم که با روزایی که مدرسه میرفتم یکی میشد... یعنی من سه روز در هفته مدرسه میرفتم ، دو روزش کلاس شیمی و فیزیک داشتم ... تو این دوروز ، دو زنگ آخر معمولا عمومی ها بودن ، مثلا ادبیات بود و زبان یا زمین شناسی و دینی ، من سرکلاس دین و زندگی تست شیمی و فیزیک میزدم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  ( حالا میفهمم چرا دینی مستمر بهم 11 داد) 

یه کار خاص دیگه هم میشه انجام داد ! یه روز درمیون مدرسه رو بپیچونی ( مخصوصا اگه بابات دکتر باشه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): ) من بهمین خاطر از 6 ماه فقط 60 روزش رو سرکلاس بودم( حالا میفهمم چرا انضباطم 18 شد :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): ) 

کارهای زیادی میشه انجام داد... همونقدرکه بعد از ظهر میخوابی شب بیدار بمونی درس بخونی البته من فکر میکنم شما هم مثل منی که شبا طوری بیدار میمونی که انگار خوابیدن ربطی به شب نداره

به احترام قربانیان 25 ام و 26 ام تیرماه 1395 یک دقیقه سکوت کنیم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Majid-VZ

> سلام دوستان عزيز 
> دوستان من يه برنامه ريختم كه كه روزاي مدرسه كه ميرم بايد توش 7 ساعت مطالعه كنم
> ولي مشكلي كه هست اين خوابم نميزاره كه به يرنامم و ساعت مطالعم برسم
> ساعت هاي خوابم هم اينطوره كه : از يك شب (همون صبح) ميخوابم تا ساعت هفت صبح و بعد مدرسه هم همين كه نهار خوردم تا يك ساعت و نيم تا دو ساعت نخوابم نميتونم اصن سر پا وايسم
> راستش اين خواب ظهر شده يك عادت و بدبختي واسم البته شنيدم ميگن تا يك ساعتش خوبه
> ولي از دوستام كه ميپرسم ميگن ما ساعت 10 ميخوابيم و ساعت شيش صبح پا ميشيم و بعد از ظهر هم نميخوابيم و اگه خسته بوديم يك ساعت ميخوابيم 
> 
> دوستان راه حلي اگه به نظرتون ميرسه واسه اين مسئله بيان كنين
> با تشكر


سلام
شما مشکلت خواب نیست!! اتلاف وقته!!
سرگرمیهاتو کم کن

----------


## Catman

> مرسي
> فاصله خونه تا مدرسه كه زياد نيست و فعاليتم سر كلاس هم متوسطه ..يعني تو مدرسه خسته نميشم ولي بعضي از زنگا خوابم ميگيره سر كلاس نميدونم چرا اصن ولي بقيه تايم مدرسه خوبم 
> ولي اين بعد از ظهر رو نميتونم هيچ جوري بيدار بمونم


خواهش میکنم
اگر سر کلاس هنگام درس خوابتون میگیره نشانه خستگی مغزه یعنی خوابی که داشتین مفید نبوده و مغزتون نتونسته خودشو بازسازی کنه .شب سعی کنین حداکثر تا 11:30شب بخوابین وصبح هم سعی کنین بعد نماز صبح بیدارباشین و تا زمان مدرسه رفتنتون حداقل میتونین یک درس عمومی بخونین. زنگ های تفریح یا تایم استراحتی که دبیر سرکلاس داره هروقت احساس کردین خسته هستین یک شکلات تلخ بخورین و یکم سرتون رو بذارین روی میز و چند تا نفس عمیق بکشین تا مغزتون اکسیژن اضافی دریافت کنه.سرکلاس هم سعی کنین پنجره ها رو باز بذارین تاهوای تازه توی کلاس جریان پیدا کنه.

----------


## Taha19

سلام بچه ها ساعت چند صبح از خواب بیدار میشین و درسو شروع میکنین و ساعت چند میخوابین ؟؟؟امیدوارم بتونم از تجارب  دوستان بهره ببرم ...هرکی خواست ساعت شروع مطالعشو بگه ممنون راسی پشت کنکوریااااااااااااااااج بدن

----------


## Taha19

کسی حوصله نداره ب ما ج بده

----------


## Taha19

:Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Milad.Bt

> سلام بچه ها ساعت چند صبح از خواب بیدار میشین و درسو شروع میکنین و ساعت چند میخوابین ؟؟؟امیدوارم بتونم از تجارب  دوستان بهره ببرم ...هرکی خواست ساعت شروع مطالعشو بگه ممنون راسی پشت کنکوریااااااااااااااااج بدن


سلام ساعت هفت بیدار میشم تا ورزش و صبحانه ساعت هشت دقیقا استارت میخوره برای درس تا یک ظهر بعد از سه تا نه....خواب شبم  تایم خاصی نداره بعض وقتا یازده دوازده شایدم دو :Yahoo (76): 
بیتا یک پشت کنکوریه دوساله^_^

----------


## Taha19

> سلام ساعت هفت بیدار میشم تا ورزش و صبحانه ساعت هشت دقیقا استارت میخوره برای درس تا یک ظهر بعد از سه تا نه....خواب شبم  تایم خاصی نداره بعض وقتا یازده دوازده شایدم دو
> بیتا یک پشت کنکوریه دوساله^_^



انشالله امسال دیگه موفق شی ابجی ممنون

----------


## سرندیپیتی

:Yahoo (35):

----------

